# Want to make $30/hr as a paramedic?  or $16/hr as an EMT?  RWJHN/RWJBH is currently hiring in Central NJ.



## DrParasite (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 18, 2019)

Fly cars or ???


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 18, 2019)

All paramedics are in flycars...

ok, I should rephrase that; most paramedics are in flycars.  There are some paramedics that are in ambulances, where the paramedic unit and the EMT unit are the same agency, then the paramedic transports.  Unless it's a sick patient, than the BLS crew transports the patient while both paramedics treat in the back of the ambulance.

So outside of the cities of Jersey City and New Brunswick, paramedics are likely in flycars.  the RWJ-BH conglomerate covers something like 3 entire counties as primary units, with secondary coverage into three others.  

@Bullets probably can give more information on their current system, as my information is a little dated.


----------



## Bullets (Apr 21, 2019)

Yes, all ALS units are in fly cars. We also have a few ALS SCTUs which is an MICN and a Paramedic.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 22, 2019)

Bullets said:


> Yes, all ALS units are in fly cars. We also have a few ALS SCTUs which is an MICN and a Paramedic.


They took MR 1 out of an ambulance and moved them to a flycar too?

Are the JC medics in flycars too?  I heard sometimes they were in flycars, while others were in ambulances.


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 22, 2019)

What is the cost of living for the area? 

What does PD mean:  Medics:  FT starting at $26 hour, PD starting at $30 an hour

That seems like pretty good pay, but if it is CA, and you can barely live, maybe not.
That is a huge difference between basics and medics though


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 22, 2019)

It really depends.  I left NJ making 21 an hour as an EMT/Dispatcher (when I worked as an EMT for RWJ, I left making 22/hr), owned a 3 BR condo in the suburbs, a car, got married (with a nice ceremony), and lived comfortably.  I was working about 60 hours a week (either with OT or 2nd job), so I only worked 4 to 5 days a week.

Taxes are high (although I hear California and NY are higher), and I know people who live in Pa and commute to NJ for work, and many people don't live in the city they work in (housing costs, crime, work in the city but live in the suburbs), but there are those that do.  If you want a rough comparison, check out https://money.cnn.com/calculator/pf/cost-of-living/index.html . I
PD is per diem medics, meaning no benefits, no set schedule, you give your availability, and they schedule you were they need you.  FT is full time, 36 hours a week, 3-4 12 hour shifts. PT is part time, usually 24 hours a week, with benefits.

As for the pay disparity between basics and medics:
EMT education: HS diploma, 3-4 month course, 20-100 applicants for every position.  Most start as per diems, and accept a FT spot when one becomes available.
Medic education: Associates degree, 2 year course, 3-15 applications for every position.  Depending on how many openings there are, paramedics can start as full time employees.

It all comes down to supply and demand.


----------



## Bullets (Apr 22, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> They took MR 1 out of an ambulance and moved them to a flycar too?
> 
> Are the JC medics in flycars too?  I heard sometimes they were in flycars, while others were in ambulances.


Yup, MR1 is now in a fly car. JC has 2 medics in flycars up in the northern part of the county. Everyone else is in a Ambulance



johnrsemt said:


> What is the cost of living for the area?
> 
> What does PD mean:  Medics:  FT starting at $26 hour, PD starting at $30 an hour
> 
> ...


PD is per diem. 10 days of availability per quarter. FT is full time 36/36 schedule. 
I live about 20 minutes south of my station. I own a home and a car and ay about 5k in property tax a year


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 23, 2019)

Housing seems to be less expensive than here, but property taxes seems to be higher so it breaks even  for off base housing around me.  But I live on the military base I work at.
It has been quite awhile since I have heard per diem, so I apologize;  everything around here is PRN and I went brain dead.  Same thing different term.  Extra pay makes sense since there is no benefits.
Pay difference makes sense too between basics and medics.
Do the medics have to have an Associates Degree?

I am just curious  trying to get more information for other people on the site that may be interested.

  I am mostly happy at my job here;  pays very well, with wonderful benefits:  I should make close to $75K again, 48 on and 120 off (2 days straight 5 days off)  not busy.  Very slow,  V e r y  S  l  o  w;  I transported a patient in March of this year, and the last patient I transported was April of 2018.   
  Transport is 42 miles min to small hospital;  85 miles to every other hospital. add up to another 75 miles on top of that depending where the run starts, (think of the largest military base you have ever thought of and then think bigger)  our base is bigger than Rhode Island.  Good part of the transport can be dirt and gravel;  sometimes getting a helicopter is tough due to weather.
  I also work PT,(PRN) to keep skills up; even more remote.  Closest hospital is 110 miles, to a small hospital.  130 to level I's.  Transported an Acute MI 2 weeks ago 125 miles to Cath Lab by ground because nothing could take off due to 50 mph winds at all their bases.  Patient did well.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 23, 2019)

johnrsemt said:


> Do the medics have to have an Associates Degree?


Yes and no.  No, it is not a requirement to have an associates degree to be a medic in NJ; there are still programs that don't require them.  however, most of the medic programs are partnered with the Community College to offer an associates degree.  I think all new programs need to be degree programs to be accredited, but they grandfathered some of the older ones.  But if you were a medic in another state, and didn't have a degree, and have your NRP, and can get an agency to sponsor you to be a NJ medic, than no, you don't need to have a degree.





johnrsemt said:


> I am mostly happy at my job here;  pays very well, with wonderful benefits:  I should make close to $75K again, 48 on and 120 off (2 days straight 5 days off)  not busy.  Very slow,  V e r y  S  l  o  w;  I transported a patient in March of this year, and the last patient I transported was April of 2018.


 that would drive me insane.  I would be crawling the walls due to boredom.  And skill atrophy would be a serious concern, especially for a newer provider.

But if the money is good, and you can be productive in your downtime (completing an online master degree would probably be at the top of my lists), and the housing is cheap, than more power to you.


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 30, 2019)

Housing isn't bad,  much cheaper than off base:  I pay $1000 for a 3 bedroom 2 bath  all utilities paid;
I am done with school and working til I retire;  but I work PT even farther from hospitals than here  (Here closest hospital is 42 miles from gate to hospital { then it can be another up to 50 miles to the Gate}  Level II and I is 85 miles from gate).   PT job closest hospital is 110-135 miles.   Busier at PT job.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 2, 2019)

johnrsemt said:


> Housing isn't bad,  much cheaper than off base:  I pay $1000 for a 3 bedroom 2 bath  all utilities paid;
> I am done with school and working til I retire;  but I work PT even farther from hospitals than here  (Here closest hospital is 42 miles from gate to hospital { then it can be another up to 50 miles to the Gate}  Level II and I is 85 miles from gate).   PT job closest hospital is 110-135 miles.   Busier at PT job.


Which base?


----------



## johnrsemt (May 2, 2019)

Dugway Proving Ground.

approx 2000 people work here, about 300 people live here; about 25 Active Duty Military.
Approx 90,000 acres larger than Rhode Island


----------



## TransportJockey (May 12, 2019)

Are medics required to have their AAS for reciprocity?


----------

